# div Inhalt ändern?



## Maik20 (12. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte mittels JS den Inhalt eines divs ändern. Dazu habe ich zwei Fragen:

Was nutze ich bei dem div am besten?


```
<div name='meinDiv'>Text</div>
```

oder 


```
<div id='meinDiv'>Text</div>
```

Und wie greife ich dann mittels JS auf dieses div zu?


----------



## Maik (12. März 2009)

Hi,

das div-Element besitzt gemäß der Attribut-Referenz  kein name-Attribut.

Schau dir mal die innerHTML-Eigenschaft in Kombination mit der getElementById()-Methode an.

Ansonsten steht dir auch AJAX zur Verfügung, um den Inhalt in dem Element zu ändern.

mfg Maik


----------



## Maik20 (12. März 2009)

Hallo Maik,

danke für die Tips. Es funktioniert auch grundsätzlich mit einem "einfachen Text"


```
var1 = 'Hallo Welt';
div = document.getElementById('player');
div.innerHTML = '+var1+';
```

Ich möchte jedoch jetzt weiteren JS Code und HTML-Elemente in var1 schreiben. Etwa so:



> var1 = '
> <script type="text/javascript">	<!--		function get_src(obj_name,obj_id){    		// Quelle der aktuellen Datei finden    		cur_src  = document.getElementsByName(obj_name)[obj_id].src;    		// Datei finden        		tmp_src = cur_src.substr(cur_src.lastIndexOf('/')+1);		}
> ...
> </script>
> <b>weitere HTML Code</b>';



Das funktioniert nicht, da im Text selber ja auch ' vorkommen die ausgegebn werden sollen. Wie kann ich den gesamten Inhalt in JS maskieren, dass er dies als Text nimmt und ausgiebt?


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. März 2009)

Maik20 hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann ich den gesamten Inhalt in JS maskieren, dass er dies als Text nimmt und ausgiebt?


http://www.tutorials.de/forum/webma...n-ich-php-variablen-javascript-verwenden.html


----------

